# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  فتح اجهزة الايفون المقفولة على الشركات التي لا يمكن فك شفرتها

## universounlock

WORLD WIDE IPHONE  UNLOCK  فتح اجهزة الايفون المقفولة على الشركات التي لا يمكن فك شفرتها اصبح الان ممكن مع  UniversoUnlocK :  
مثال :  Orange Spain  
3 Ireland  
Spain Yoigo 
Softbank Japan  
KDDI JAPAN  والعديد :  
.......   دائماً لتقديم كل ما هو جديد و حصري لزبنائنا .

----------


## hamza_gsm

السلام عليكم أخي 
هل يدعم
 iphone 4 
16 Gb  Softbank Japan

----------


## universounlock

نعم اخي اذا كان الرقم التسلسلي يبتد أ ب    0130948444444  
وليس 9900000054545

----------


## mobi_sud

Toujours y'a des nouveautés chez Universounlock

----------


## jamal12

اريد فتح جهاز iphone 4 مغلق على شبكة orange spain هل ممكن وكم التمن

----------


## universounlock

> اريد فتح جهاز iphone 4 مغلق على شبكة orange spain هل ممكن وكم التمن

 
السلام و عليكم الخدمة لا تعمل يا اخي قريبا سيكون السيرفر شغال انشاء الله

----------


## نقيب القلوب

شكرا للجهود

----------

